# Terminal, c'est quoi après le prompt ?



## EricM (4 Juillet 2005)

Bonsoir,

C'est quoi cette adresse au début du prompt ? C'est grave, comment l'enlever ?

Merci


----------



## EricM (4 Juillet 2005)

J'ai trouvé la solution, j'ai enlevé MenuMeters 1.2.2 et mon prompt est revenu à son état primaire ;-)

Merci


----------

